# Aviano Viseo Thermal Insulation Silver Screens



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

:idea:
Hi,

If anyone is looking for a decent set of silver screens to fit their Aviano or Viseo I have some I shall no longer be needing - just a year old and in good nick. PM me if interested.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

Hi Gord
What are you asking for them would they fit Burstner 747-2 My Guess is they will fit ant fiat Ducato


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry, sold weeks ago.

FYI, these screens fitted the large size screen of my previous A class Aviano cab, made by Mr Burstner which is quite different from the original design, solid steel Ducato cab made by Mssrs Fiat, Peugeot and Citroen like the one shown on my Avatar. Mr. B chopped off the original cab to accommodate his design for an A Class vehicle.

Good luck in your search.


----------

